# Post Pics



## AudiCQ (Nov 10, 2001)

Wussup people....just wanted to see all of your audis if u aint mind posting pics!!! THanks....id post mind but im figureing out how 2 at the moment...thanks
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post Pics (AudiCQ)*

my 85 4000 quattro








my younger twins 87 4000 quattro








together


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Post Pics (the tankman cometh)*

I love the rims on the 4K








Here's the same old pic of my urq which I spray painted myself!!!


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

that doedn't look like spraypaint to me







looks great!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics (the tankman cometh)*

Hey Tankman is the black/white colored 4kq some sort of evil/good twin symbolism?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics (Haiku Master)*

Here's my CQ about 2 years ago. No more recent pics unless you want to see it torn to shreds in the garage...or wrecked. 








And my 100LS


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Post Pics (AudiCQ)*

Black and P/white


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Post Pics (tonydule)*

my coupe








my old 90q








-b


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Post Pics (MtnSurferX)*









My 4kq on 16" ATS type 10's.... going back to the ronals in a few weeks for the snowboarding season (ok so its like a month and a half away














) 
~Kenny


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Post Pics (NW4KQ driver)*











_Modified by duandcc at 8:29 AM 10-29-2003_


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.uvm.edu/~efisher/car.html










_Modified by PitViper at 12:55 PM 10-29-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Post Pics (duandcc)*

My first Audi, a 1984 80 quattro C, with a 2.0 5E engine








My 2nd Audi, a 1992 100 2.8q Avant with 5-speed manual tranny (sorry, bad pic)








My 3rd Audi, a 1992 Cabriolet 2.3E








And finally, my 4th and present Audi, a 1987 Coupe quattro 2.2


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Post Pics (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Hey Tankman is the black/white colored 4kq some sort of evil/good twin symbolism?
















here's some symbolism for yah


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (A2DubNut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2DubNut* »_that doedn't look like spraypaint to me







looks great!

Thanks!
200 little cans of duplicolor tornado red








60+hours of wet sanding















12 hours buffing


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics (AudiCQ)*

Kenny stoll my wheels with force but here is mine.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

well Hmaster i guess it could be since my car is grey outside(dark) like me but is the light interier and my bros is white outside with a black interior lol so i guees it could reflect us hehe like i look evil but really have a heart of gold and my bro is a wolf in sheeps clothing lol nice cars guys


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

My baby.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

A few of mine:
































I'll have to get some pics of my other wagon.
Chris


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: (200HP4dr)*









Gotta love Waterfest
Oh and it is *For sale...*


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (evilman69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilman69* »_








Gotta love Waterfest
Oh and it is *For sale...* 

GOTTA LOVE WATERFEST....and btw....how many people saw her *i* while she was posing for vw performance??


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: (A2DubNut)*

i know the crew from Canada i was with seen a lot. I will have to post more pics...


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (evilman69)*

Hello all,
Lots of you have seen it before, but for those who haven't, here's my 1984 CGT turbo (again). 

J. Lyons 


















_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 5:47 PM 10-29-2003_


----------



## Kymbersport Racing (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

My '84 4000S quattro.......


----------

